# Woodpeckers precision woodworking square or T-square?



## AUBrian

The title says it all. I'm looking to increase my precision, and am looking for a better tool for my marking. I'm down to the woodworking square and the t-square, and I don't understand what benefit the woodworking square has over the T to justify the additional $30. Anyone have experience with both that can help out?


----------



## wormil

You mean the carpenter's square which has a 45° angle vs the t-square which has parallel edges? Seems to me they have different uses. I don't use a t-square in my shop but I have several angle squares, very handy.


----------



## rjpat

The T square is longer but the regular square is more versatile, so it depends on how you want to use it. The T square is more for layout work, while the square (try square) is more for checking to see if you cut or edges are square.


----------



## Tedstor

I'd get the woodworking square (If I were buying woodpeckers), then buy a $20 T-square from an office supply store.


----------



## Loren

... depends on the type of work you do.

I use a Woodpecker's metric T-square for cabinet
layout but that's because the hardware is designed
for metric.


----------



## AUBrian

Rick, I have the triangle set - the 6.25" and 4.5" combo pack. I'm looking at the 12" T-square http://www.amazon.com/Woodpeckers-12-Precision-Woodworking-T-Square/ and the 1281 http://www.amazon.com/Woodpeckers-Precision-Woodworking-Square-12in/

I already have several t-squares, that have varying degrees of squareness, but I'm tired of checking square everytime I pick up a tool - and even then not trusting it. I want something that I know is square and will stay that way.

For how I will use it (Layout for smaller pieces primarily) it seems like both tools would serve the same purpose…


----------



## Ocelot

The Woodpeckers square looks very nice, but is pricy and perhaps larger than needed.

I have the 7" Incra "Guaranteed Square", and use it to set up machines and check squareness. I have used it for marking, but prefer to save it for checking squareness.

If I had not already the Incra square, I think I would buy a steel "engineers" square - probably from PEC tools. There are several similar imported squares from Grizzly and on Amazaon and Ebay etc. For about $20, you can get a square that is very accurate and fine for setting up machines. You could use it for marking too, but it has no rule markings on it.

Lately, for marking, I have the PEC Tools 6" double square, which, in spite of having a sliding head, is specified as accurate within 0.001" and is not detectably less square than my Incra square, and is a handy pocketable size. Frequently, however it is a little short.

It has very sharp markings down to 64ths.

These are available on Amazon - were $35, but now are $45. GarrettWade.com sells the exact same square described as a "second" (cosmetic) for only $21.50, but does not reveal that it is made by PEC tools.

http://www.productsengineering.com/squares/doublesquares.html

http://www.garrettwade.com/product.asp?pn=67A02.03&green=FECB2540-74DF-5864-BFAE-76B4BD46BD8D


----------



## Tedstor

Thanks for posting the Garret Wade deal. I'm in for one. Looks like a fine square. And I won't need a stiff drink if I drop it.


----------



## Lewislandry

I have a variety of plastic drafting squares from little to big. Have found them perfectly square. Drafting "T" squares, on the other hand are another story. One wacky, or trip to the floor, and they are toast.


----------



## DKV

These have worked for me for the last 10 years.


----------



## Ocelot

@DKV,

I see you have the Incra too. Who made the others?

I also have an 18" combo square (Empire, I think) and a smaller one - look a lot like yours. I never assumed they were very accurate, but recently checked them and found them to be pretty good.

-Ocelot


----------



## brtech

I think you will find that the T square is a bit better for layout, but the woodworker square is more versatile for things beyond layout, and does the layout task well enough that if you are choosing, get the woodworker's square.

I'm a sucker for measurement and layout tools. I have the 6" one piece woodpecker's square, a (used) Starrett combo square, a Lee Valley 4" double square and a couple of Swanson folding squares I picked up on sale. They all get used. I really, really like the double square and the Woodpeck square. They are my go-to tools for most layout tasks. The combo square comes out when the adjustability is needed, or the extra 12 inches are needed.


----------



## wormil

I've been eyeballing the Incra: 12" T-Rule, Protractor, & centering ruler. Just wasn't sure how much use I would get from the T-rule. The centering ruler is something I've wanted for a long time.


----------



## oldnovice

*Rick*, do you really need a centering rule?
There are sooo many way to find the center without a rule just for that purpose.


----------



## wormil

I know, I've been using all those methods for years 

But in the last year I've decided I'm tired of workarounds and have been buying or making more tools.


----------



## ColonelTravis

I've bought several things from Woodpecker because their quality is impeccable, I've met the owners, they're nice, big fan of their standards. If money were no object I'd fill my garage with Woodpecker stuff but there are cheaper, reliable alternatives out there. I almost bought the Woodpecker WW square a few months ago, could not pull the trigger on that price. That said, AUBrian, if you get it you won't be disappointed in the workmanship. I think I've seen the 24" T-square in a few Wood Whisperer videos.


----------



## Kickback

I have been lusting for the Woodpeckers T-Square for a LONG time. I bought the one time tool 50" Serx straight edge rule and it wasn't cheap plus it took several months to get it but man do I use that thing a lot. I also bought the Paolini Pocket rule which doesn't get used all that much but it is another high quality measuring device for sure. Whatever you decide Woodpeckers will not disappoint!


----------



## evenfall

Better accuracy makes for finer woodworking.

Accuracy from brand to brand can be difficult to find- Woodworking materials are not inexpensive so the layout tools need to bring it. We really only get one chance at high accuracy. Accuracy will save you a lot of money over the life of this tool. The lines placed on the work once cut, are forever.

Cost is always a factor, but scrimping to save here is a shortcut that rarely pans out. I have a couple granite surface plates (grades A and B) and Starrett No.20 Squares and can qualify squareness to 0.0001 in my shop. I have looked at a lot of tools and many really won't make the cut. If I can't square it to 0.001, then fit and finish is difficult to achieve. The further you get from the reference edge, the worse an error will reveal itself.

Investing in at least one good layout tool is worthwhile, and there is one that really does bring it. I like the Starrett Combination square. New, these can be had for around $70.00 and are totally worth it. For the initial investment in this square, I'd buy new, and I'd buy Starrett. Really. Cry once and it's done. You'll be glad you did.

Flexibility is another desirable attribute in layout tooling, and since costs can be high, the Combination square wins again. Why? Interchangeable Rules. Buy the Starrett with a 12 inch rule. PEC rules are less expensive and just as straight. They can be had in 24 and 36 inch lengths, possibly 18 inches too. This expands the square's layout versatility, and as an option, save a little $ on the extra rules.

These same rules, again Starrett and PEC interchange, will also fit a protractor head and centering head, which can be had new or at a savings on the bay, so at the end of the day, you can develop a robust layout tool kit with a lot of accuracy and versatility, that won't take a ton of space. The interchangeable accuracy between all it's parts will leave you with little question as to whether you can trust it or not. From there, it is all about cutting and planing to the lines. You can layout and make most anything.

Beyond this, a quality set of machinist squares from PEC or Brown & Sharpe are important for quality machine setups. I use the 1-1/2 and 4-1/2 sizes the most. Then a couple quality adjustable bevels and a bevel angle setter and you'll be good to go.

Good sources for PEC and B&S? MSC, McMaster-Carr.

Once you have these in your kit, they will be all you reach for.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I just broke down and bought the woodpecker 40 90 Tee head and the 49 1/2" woodworkers rule and a 36" rule.

Left to right on one side, centering measurements on the other. (I use that a lot with a cheap rule)

I see myself using these with large sheets.


----------

